# How to deal with PERVERT hidding on PRIVATE calls?



## Dario (Oct 4, 2007)

A couple of months ago we changed cell phone nos due to our relocation.  My wife started getting PRIVATE calls at night recently but will always hang up when she answers.

Tonight I took it but just listened, and to my surprise it is a voice of a couple having s#x!  It is very graphic too!  We decided to just let it go and sleep but the same caller called again in less than an hour and I learned this time that it is a recording.  I informed the caller that even a PRIVATE call can be traced by the police and they hanged up immediately.   I thought that is the end of that but less than an hour later, we got another call.  I recorded some of it on my wife's cell phone and informed the caller of the recording and again threatened to report them to the police.

That was the last call but if this persists, what can you recommend?  Waking up at 12:41, 12:59 and 1:56 am is not fun and makes us very uncomfortable.  We also don't know if the caller is someone just around us.

Changing numbers right now would be difficult because she used the phone number on her (various) applications.  Though we might have to do that eventually.

Can we get the caller's number through the phone company?

Any suggestions will be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## beck3906 (Oct 4, 2007)

We received crank calls several years ago and the phone company offered a simple trick that can somethimes work.

When you receive a call, press any number on the key pad to make a sound.  Then say "operator, this is the call we would like traced."  Sometimes the caller gets worried that the call will be traced and won't call back.


Rick


----------



## drpelton (Oct 4, 2007)

Dario,

This can be a pain to deal with, but your cell phone company should be able to help.  If you go to them, they can look deeper into your account and trace back the numbers.  They can either then block them for you or you can put a block on your cell phone for all numbers marked "private."  You can also get your local police department involved if your cell phone company doesn't want to cooperate with you at first.  Usually, though, the cell phone companies cooperate (lots of experience, due to law enforcement...they don't want bad publicity!)  I hope this helps!

Don


----------



## myname1960 (Oct 4, 2007)

A couple of years ago someone i knew had this problem. They had call forwarding on their phone so they put the local police number as the forwarding number. 

From what i recall the calls stopped. Just make sure you stop the forwarding or everyone who calls you will be calling the police.

I am in no way saying bother the police but hopefully the idiots who do this will be stupid enough to think the officer on the other end is you playing a joke on them the caller.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 4, 2007)

Dario, I had the phone company set me up to block all "private" calls. Worked like a charm. If they want to talk to me, they have to identify themselves.


----------



## rherrell (Oct 4, 2007)

Turn off the phone.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 4, 2007)

There is an option on most cell phones that rejects incoming calls that are not part of your saved 'phone book' on the phone. Selecting this feature temporarily might discourage the pests. But, definately, the police should be involved too.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 4, 2007)

Blocking all private calls is not a good idea. People who pay to have unlisted numbers would be blocked. I would suggest filing a police rport and they will make the phone company figure out where the calls are coming from.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> <br />Blocking all private calls is not a good idea. People who pay to have unlisted numbers would be blocked. I would suggest filing a police rport and they will make the phone company figure out where the calls are coming from.



Agreed. That's why I said _<b>"temporarily".</b>_


----------



## ashaw (Oct 4, 2007)

Dario

I would first call the phone company about the problem an also let them know you will also be call the police to file a report.  Then call the police to file a report that way then are able to get the phone number from the pert.  This should be treated very serious today. They are invading on you rights buy turning off the phone, yes you stopped the calls but what happens when they call during the day.


----------



## Fangar (Oct 4, 2007)

Dario,

Hello.  Sorry to hear that you are having issues with these calls.  Like others have mentioned, I would first recommend calling the cellular company and informing them of the issue.  It will be much easier for them if you can note the exact call times.  

Not sure about your State, but in California we have a Penal Code statute, 653m PC, that prohibits these types of calls.  Unfortunately, in this type of situation it is not going to be a priority for most police agencies.  I have taken many reports for this type of behavior and they usually result in a lot of leg work.  The resulting charge is a misdemeanor, but I have had some success with prosecution. 

Many times, prank callers like this choose random numbers.  Once they get a rise out of you, they persist as that is what they are after.  In the future, a simple hangup usually tends to curb the pranker's enthusiasm.  Also, cell numbers are recycled.  Some companies have a larger cooling pond than others, meaning the number will rest in a bank for months and months prior to being reissued.  Some companies recycle numbers in as little as 1-2 months after disconnect.  These companies always have a higher instance of issues associated with customers that get a number that used to belong to a drug dealer, or some other shady person. 

The simple advice was mentioned above for now.  Turn the cell phones off at night.  No legitimate calls will be received in regards to your wife's applications at unreasonable times. 

Lastly, you will likely want to change your number down the road.  Notifying your provider now will likely quell any charges that will result of the request for a new number.  

Hope that helps a bit.

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## Dario (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you guys.

I called the cellular company (Sprint) but they just told me to file a police report.

Called my local police department and they sent an Officer in less than 5 minutes.  Got my report and said I can talk to the investigator Monday.  Her advice is similar to what you all said...turn off the cellphone at night, block all private calls, change the number, etc.  We did discuss the advantages and disadvantages of each.  For now, I think we will go with turning her cellphone off at night.

Thanks again! []


----------



## Rudy Vey (Oct 4, 2007)

After we moved back to NJ last November, I started to get automated calls from an 800-number on my cell phone. This really was a pain in the a$$, since this even happened when I was out of the States. I called my provider (Cingular then, now ATT) and wanted this number blocked. Make a long story short, they cannot (or will not) block certain numbers (like 800 # or automated calls) and all what they recommended was a change in phone number, and so we did. I even asked if we should report this to the police, but they said, it happens so often, the police will not do anything. This was a real problem, we just had moved from MI and changed to a NJ number, and also used this one on many applications etc as well )we have no home phone line anymore). 
Now, after I had within four months the second NJ number, my wife got calls from a Spanish speaking person, always asking for the same guy - this happened sometimes 5-6 per day. We did the same, contacted the provider and now she has also a new number. There seems no means against this other than changing the numbers - and the provider will do this for free (you normally pay a fee for changing the number, but for harassing calls they do it for free). And when I asked what will happen when we get again calls, the answer was easy "you will get a new number". Looks like it is easier and less hassle for them to get you a new number than to block calls or track these calls back and report them to the authorities. Furthermore, I was told that many of these calls originated from outside the US and they have no power of doing anything against it. It's what the world has come to, like spam - for me its just electronic diarrhea.


----------

